# Router + ADSL modem for BSNL



## ajayashish (Sep 17, 2007)

Hi guys i am using DATAONE broadband... and i am using the ASL modem from them with Wifi ...USB and lan... now i want to connect my LAPTOP and my desktop together and also want to be able to access internet on both of them. I have heard that there is a Dlink ADSL + Wireless router which can help me in doing this... 

can someone tell me the model number of that and also if this is atall possible. i want to exchange the files between my 2 machine and also connect them both to the internet.... but only one device is to be used. I am using the rented modem for nwo and want to curtel my expenses... 

i can but a wireless router and connect it to my existing modem and get the facility but as i said i need one device to work. Please suggest me... 


regards


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Sep 17, 2007)

Well the best I can suggest you Linksys WRT54G V8.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Sep 18, 2007)

I have recently purchased Netgear wireless modem router DG834v3 (Rs.3276) and have been using it with Dataone to link my Wireless enabled DELL laptop.It has been functioning without any problems. I am linking my Media center PC in the living room also using D-link DWL- G122 USB wireless adapter (Rs.1259).From my experience I would suggest that you go in for the Netgear wireless modem router.Nice looking and good performance too.8)8)


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 18, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> I have recently purchased Netgear wireless modem router DG834v3 (Rs.3276) and have been using it with Dataone to link my Wireless enabled DELL laptop.It has been functioning without any problems. I am linking my Media center PC in the living room also using D-link DWL- G122 USB wireless adapter (Rs.1259).From my experience I would suggest that you go in for the Netgear wireless modem router.Nice looking and good performance too.8)8)


 
Does that allow you to share data between ur 2 pcs... and does that have a lan or USB connectivity as well..


----------



## dissel (Sep 19, 2007)

^^^Here is the complete Info

*www.netgear.com/Products/RoutersandGateways/GWirelessRouters/DG834G.aspx

Acording to this page there is no USB option....I think.


			
				ajayashish said:
			
		

> Does that allow you to share data between ur 2 pcs



Ofcourse


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 20, 2007)

anyone using the same modem+router... i will be buying that but just want to confirm that this works well with BSNL Broadband


----------



## Ponmayilal (Sep 21, 2007)

yep@ajayasish it should be possible to share files using this setup for sure.. In fact it is with that intention that I have installed the netgear DG834G.I have as a first step successfully achieved internet sharing.There are a lot of articles on setting up a  homenetwork to share files amongst the computers connected to the network. I am yet to put my head into it due to my other preoccupations.May be such info is already available in the Digit forum itself. I will also be glad if someone gives a step by step procedure for creating such homenetwork for file sharing or give useful links..I am not a networking expert and at the moment too lazy and time-starved to put my head into it.


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 21, 2007)

well my queston remains... DOES THIS WORKS WITH DATAONE BROADBAND


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

It should work.Because ADSL modem+router support DSL technology..and BSNL use DSL technology for its broadband service.


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 21, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> It should work.Because ADSL modem+router support DSL technology..and BSNL use DSL technology for its broadband service.


 
thanks for the answer... but i am just appealing for those who are using this type of modem cum router... as i don;t want to waste my money... and u know if it donlt works then these BSNL guys will never give me support as well


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> thanks for the answer... but i am just appealing for those who are using this type of modem cum router... as i don;t want to waste my money... and u know if it donlt works then these BSNL guys will never give me support as well


yaa I can understand these BSNL guys. Best thing is to take wi-fi  modem-cum router on rental from BSNL only.

Well I cant say anything about BSNL, but when I was in Airtel BB...we have a modem-cum ADSL router (BX440)..and it works fine.
This modem can be used to connect 12 wireless system and 4 system through LAN at the same time.


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 21, 2007)

they give modems.. they havew no option for routers


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> they give modems.. they havew no option for routers


that modem is modem-cum router.
It works like both....but dont have much option to play with ur network.


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 21, 2007)

ravi_9793 said:
			
		

> that modem is modem-cum router.
> It works like both....but dont have much option to play with ur network.


 
it dosen;t allows to share files file between 2 pcs


----------



## ravi_9793 (Sep 21, 2007)

ajayashish said:
			
		

> it dosen;t allows to share files file between 2 pcs


I dont have exact idea about BSNL wi-fi modem.But airtel modem-cum router do have such features.


----------



## Ponmayilal (Sep 21, 2007)

@ajayasish, I am using the Netgear DG834G Wireless modem cum Router with BSNL Dataone connection.In my first post I had mentioned it clearly. No problems and setting it up for dataone connection is easy.But I do not understand why you need USB connectivity.Does not your PC have a network card or your motherboard a built-in ethernet port?


----------



## ajayashish (Sep 21, 2007)

Ponmayilal said:
			
		

> @ajayasish, I am using the Netgear DG834G Wireless modem cum Router with BSNL Dataone connection.In my first post I had mentioned it clearly. No problems and setting it up for dataone connection is easy.But I do not understand why you need USB connectivity.Does not your PC have a network card or your motherboard a built-in ethernet port?


 
No i just wanted to check if that has a USB ... LAN will work for me as long as i can share interent simultaneouly on both the machines connected and also share files among both of them.


----------



## nix (Sep 22, 2007)

cmon dude...am using beam cable net connection . i use a linksys router. rs 2200 in bangalore. it rocks... am pretty much sure you cn use it w/BSNL... just insert the incoming cable plug...which looks similar to a tele plug to the router and follow instr...you're all set...and dont forget to set a network ket... or else anyone in the surrounding can use your connection...


----------



## Ponmayilal (Sep 24, 2007)

@nix why r u giving half-baked and confusing information? Are you using a cable modem or ADSL modem? Why don't you give the linksys model number so that anyone can check?And why don't you check with manufacturer's product information specification and give concrete information whether it is a ADSL2+ modem or not?Your post leads nowhere.And what is network ket?


----------

